# 2018 Tortoise Forum Calendar!



## jaizei (Sep 18, 2017)

It is time for our 8th Annual Tortoise Forum Calendar Photo Contest and the 2018 Edition of the beloved Tortoise Forum Calendar!
For those who are not familiar with this annual tradition, toward the end of the year we hold a contest where all members, who have joined BEFORE September 1st, are encouraged to submit their best tortoise photo. Then we will vote for our favorites, which are then published in a Tortoise Forum Calendar.

Prizes for ALL 12 WINNERS are provided courtesy of TortoiseSupply.com! That's right, all winning photos will get a prize AND be featured in our calendar! Thank you @TylerStewart and Tortoise Supply!






1st Place gets $100 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
2nd Place gets $50 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
3rd Place gets $25 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
4th through 12th Place gets $10 credit to TortoiseSupply.com!
(Prizes are non-transferable)

*You must have been a member from BEFORE September 1, 2017 to enter this contest.*

*Entries should be submitted by September 25, 2017* after which the voting will begin. Upon submission, you will receive a confirmation that your entry has been received and is in an acceptable format. A thread with all entries will be created 2 days prior to voting to ensure that all entries will be displayed in the voting thread. If your entry is not in the thread, please alert a moderator prior to the start of voting. *Voting will run from September 28 - October 5 2017.*
The 12 photos with the most votes will be printed in the 2018 Tortoise Forum Calendar along with a collage of ALL of this year's entries. If there is a tie, we will hold a brief tie-breaker contest. If the tie breaker ends in a tie, one moderator will hold back their vote, to be used as the tie breaker.

- Your photo must be of a living tortoise, any species will do (turtles are OK, but keep in mind this is Tortoise Forum).
_
-_Please _refrain from talking about which picture is yours or identifying any of the pictures, and it goes without saying - don't do any campaigning._

_- _Also, for the sake of anonymity people cannot be in the pictures.

- You must be the sole owner of the photo you submit. Do not submit a photo that belongs to someone else.

- Only one submission per household. *Choose your photo carefully - you may not change it once it's submitted.*


- *The photo original must be at least 5 megapixels,* so that it can be printed at an 8.5"x11" size. Your photo will be thrown out if it does not meet this requirement. (To find megapixels, multiply the length of your image, in pixels, by the height. ex. an 2592 x 1936 pixel image is roughly 5 megapixels.) This is important because small digital photos cannot be blown up and still look nice.

(To know the megapixels on any picture or any phone or any camera. Take a random pic using that device, after that using the computer, right click at the pic and search for details, you can see the (pixels) x (pixels) information. If the pic is in the phone, search for the option when the screen showing the picture, heads to details.
How to know the megapixels, if it shows 1980 x 2561, times it. The result is 5,070,780 which means 5.07MEGAPIXELS. It means the pic is qualified.)

- Please - no photoshopping.

To enter, email your photo to:

contests @ tortoiseforum.org (type it out with no spaces)

*Please use the following format when submitting your photo. Submissions that do not follow these guidelines will NOT be accepted. No exceptions.*

Subject: 2018 Calendar Contest
Tortoise Name: [Your Tort's Name Here]
Tortoise Species: [Your Tort's Species Here]
Taken by: [Your Name Here - be sure you use your TFO ID and then your real name.] We will need your real name and email address in order to award the prizes.
[Your Photo Here]

*Be sure the entry is the correct 5 megapixel or larger size.*

Thanks for your participation and enthusiasm in continuing this great tradition! May the best photos win!

Thanks for supporting Tortoise Forum!


----------



## Jes_Janelle (Sep 19, 2017)

8.5 x 11 Horizontal or Vertical?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2017)

Jes_Janelle said:


> 8.5 x 11 Horizontal or Vertical?



I don't believe anyone has ever asked that before. Just bear in mind what a calendar looks like. You don't want your picture to have big white or black side margins because you took a picture sideways with your cell phone. Take a look at this thread that shows all of last years' pictures:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/congratulations-2017-calendar-contest-winners.147875/


----------



## Josh (Sep 19, 2017)

Landscape is best @Jes_Janelle


----------



## Josh (Sep 21, 2017)

Come on folks we need more submissions!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 21, 2017)

Josh said:


> Come on folks we need more submissions!


Please let me up date my cell phone first ! I love the TFO and all the information and all the people I have met here . Thank you ! Please


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 21, 2017)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Please let me up date my cell phone first ! I love the TFO and all the information and all the people I have met here . Thank you ! Please


Not to iOS11 if you want to use the app. The app doesn't work in iOS11


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2017)

So far we've received 4 entries. Cameron hasn't gotten back to me yet with if the pictures are ok or not, but when I hear from him I'll start a new thread entitled "Check Here If Your Picture Made It Into The Contest" If you're participating in the contest, be sure to keep an eye on that thread.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank Krisoff for the pic !


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> So far we've received 4 entries. Cameron hasn't gotten back to me yet with if the pictures are ok or not, but when I hear from him I'll start a new thread entitled "Check Here If Your Picture Made It Into The Contest" If you're participating in the contest, be sure to keep an eye on that thread.


I have entered but have not had confirmation. 
We are also all scared to talk about the competition and thus you will have fewer entries.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2017)

yes, we've received your entry, but I haven't heard yet from jaizei if the size is correct. @jaizei. ?

Members email their entries. Jaizei checks the size. I make sure we have all the info we need, then put up the thread letting entrants know their picture has been received and accepted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 22, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> yes, we've received your entry, but I haven't heard yet from jaizei if the size is correct. @jaizei. ?
> 
> Members email their entries. Jaizei checks the size. I make sure we have all the info we need, then put up the thread letting entrants know their picture has been received and accepted.


Thank you. 
But obviously i need to know in order to do something about it if necessary.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2017)

@jaizei 
Help?


----------



## Jennifer M (Sep 23, 2017)

Can the photo have more than one tortoise in it?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2017)

Jennifer M said:


> Can the photo have more than one tortoise in it?


Was okay last year.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2017)

Right .
I've done my bit. 
No decency shown. 
Thank you, no wonder you've only got a few entries this year.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2017)

Jaizei hasn't been back to the Forum since Thursday evening. I'll email him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 23, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Jaizei hasn't been back to the Forum since Thursday evening. I'll email him.


Thank you. 
I know he's 'irregular' , but what about newer members, who on earth decided Cameron was a good idea this year ?


----------



## Bambam1989 (Sep 23, 2017)

I would enter but my torts not here yet..


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thank you.
> I know he's 'irregular' , but what about newer members, who on earth decided Cameron was a good idea this year ?


That sounds horrid. Sorry, Cameron, but you don't seem to be about much at the moment.


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 24, 2017)

Alright, I'm going to be real annoying and tag a whole bunch of people who participated in previous years.
@PJay @cyan @Ariel Perez @Team Gomberg @Blake m @Big Charlie @Anthony P @GingerLove @Moozillion @Kristoff @tortadise @sibi

Apologies for bugging all of you, but we only have five photos! We need more!


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 24, 2017)

I found a few more.
@DeanS @Aunt Caffy @Alaskamike @ZEROPILOT


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2017)

Taylor T. said:


> Alright, I'm going to be real annoying and tag a whole bunch of people who participated in previous years.
> @PJay @cyan @Ariel Perez @Team Gomberg @Blake m @Big Charlie @Anthony P @GingerLove @Moozillion @Kristoff @tortadise @sibi
> 
> Apologies for bugging all of you, but we only have five photos! We need more!



Thank you! So many people want the calendar, but then when push comes to shove, it's like pulling teeth to get them to participate!


----------



## Ramsey (Sep 24, 2017)

I just submitted a picture of Twilight. I honestly have no idea what happens to these photos other than the calendar.
If need be, I can take some more pictures of our other tortoises. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ramsey (Sep 24, 2017)

Ramsey said:


> I just submitted a picture of Twilight. I honestly have no idea what happens to these photos other than the calendar.
> If need be, I can take some more pictures of our other tortoises. Hope this helps!




FYI I believe the email address on the first post is actually wrong. The text of the address is "[email protected]" (plural) but the hyperlink navigates to "[email protected]" (singular) which is where I sent the first message and received a returned-fail email. I just tried again to [email protected] and looks good so far.

Perhaps if that's fixed, you may see more contestants?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2017)

You are so right! I've emailed Josh to fix that.

Please folks - the address for your email is: [email protected]


----------



## jaizei (Sep 24, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> You are so right! I've emailed Josh to fix that.
> 
> Please folks - the address for your email is: [email protected]



I fixed it.


----------



## Foursteels (Sep 24, 2017)

@Yvonne G I emailed a photo in to the correct address several days ago. It’s it’s not listed as even being received on the list you posted earlier.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2017)

Foursteels said:


> @Yvonne G I emailed a photo in to the correct address several days ago. It’s it’s not listed as even being received on the list you posted earlier.



I'm so sorry. I guess it has been swallowed up by the internet machine . Please send it again.


----------



## Foursteels (Sep 24, 2017)

I resent it a little while ago. Hopefully it went thru this time. Thanks


----------



## PJay (Sep 24, 2017)

Taylor T. said:


> Alright, I'm going to be real annoying and tag a whole bunch of people who participated in previous years.
> @PJay @cyan @Ariel Perez @Team Gomberg @Blake m @Big Charlie @Anthony P @GingerLove @Moozillion @Kristoff @tortadise @sibi
> 
> Apologies for bugging all of you, but we only have five photos! We need more!


On it!


----------



## LeoTheTortoise (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm not too late, am I?


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 24, 2017)

LeoTheTortoise said:


> I'm not too late, am I?


One more day.


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Sep 25, 2017)

I would enter, but I think I joined the forum too late


----------



## Reptilian Feline (Sep 25, 2017)

Just added my entry. There is a problem with the email address to the contest. The text in the link is fine, but not the link address. It's missing the s at the end of contests.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2017)

Reptilian Feline said:


> Just added my entry. There is a problem with the email address to the contest. The text in the link is fine, but not the link address. It's missing the s at the end of contests.



So sorry. Jaizei thought he had fixed it. I've taken down the link and asked for it to be typed into the "to" space on your email.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 25, 2017)

I just saw this thread...haven't been on in a while... I'll try...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 25, 2017)

Ok,I emailed a 10mega pixel photo


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2017)

Good deal. It looks like we're going to have enough pix to have a contest.


----------



## LeoTheTortoise (Sep 25, 2017)

Does that mean the submissions didn't work if we used the link? I will resubmit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2017)

If you don't see your name here in this thread, then we don't have your picture.


----------



## G-stars (Sep 25, 2017)

Still waiting to hear if mine got accepted? Submitted it last night. After the first one was to small.


----------



## KevinGG (Sep 25, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> If you don't see your name here in this thread, then we don't have your picture.



You mean the other thread. "CHECK HERE..."


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2017)

thank you. it gets confusing with so many different threads going.


----------



## LeoTheTortoise (Sep 25, 2017)

I submitted mine, but my name isn't here. I'll resubmit.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 25, 2017)

The more pictures the better the contest will be. So since you had a problem with the correct email address until yesterday why not give the ones that have submitted a pic before the deadline time and it hasn't been confirmed as good or bad (yet) some extra time to fix if needed, past the deadline ?


----------



## crimson_lotus (Sep 26, 2017)

Too late for me to submit mine? I've sat idle for the past 2 or 3 years, but I finally have a nice picture!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 29, 2017)

Has the voting thread gone up?


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 29, 2017)

Team Gomberg said:


> Has the voting thread gone up?


yes. It's here: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/2...read-the-rules-then-vote.161073/#post-1530322


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 2, 2017)

Dang it! I missed submitting a second year in a row. Rowan is going to be so mad!


----------



## MamaTurtle (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm sorry to say I guess I misunderstood and thought I could submit TURTLE photos as well. I submitted one of my snapping turtle but I didn't see it here and I never got a confirmation. I could have done everything wrong too. Since getting my computer back after Irma left and it crashed I had to reinstall a lot of software and find bookmarks so even this site wasn't working for me at first. Today it seems to be doing great! Except that I didn't see my photo.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 3, 2017)

MamaTurtle said:


> I'm sorry to say I guess I misunderstood and thought I could submit TURTLE photos as well. I submitted one of my snapping turtle but I didn't see it here and I never got a confirmation. I could have done everything wrong too. Since getting my computer back after Irma left and it crashed I had to reinstall a lot of software and find bookmarks so even this site wasn't working for me at first. Today it seems to be doing great! Except that I didn't see my photo.


Turtles are allowed. I believe there's an eastern box turtle among the entries. I bet your turtle is adorable.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2017)

MamaTurtle said:


> I'm sorry to say I guess I misunderstood and thought I could submit TURTLE photos as well. I submitted one of my snapping turtle but I didn't see it here and I never got a confirmation. I could have done everything wrong too. Since getting my computer back after Irma left and it crashed I had to reinstall a lot of software and find bookmarks so even this site wasn't working for me at first. Today it seems to be doing great! Except that I didn't see my photo.



We had a thread where we announced the names of all the people we received pictures from. If you didn't see your name there, you were supposed to let us know and re-submit the picture. I'm sorry you didn't see that thread, but mainly I'm sorry we didn't get your picture into the contest. Yes, turtles are accepted and I would have loved to see your snapper.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 8, 2017)

I simply lollygaged my way past the deadline for submitting a photo. Well that and I’m somewhat befuddled using the desktop version vs. the app version. But honestly, I’m not trying to derail this thread, so everyone, as you were so to speak …


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 8, 2017)

I submitted a pic. But it was before the hurricane cut off my internet early Oct , & I just got internet back just 2 days ago. Never could see if it was recieved & it's not in the voting thread - so... I guess not. 

It's okay. Just seems like it's always a bit hard to get this right. I might have sent it to the 1 st email that was wrong. 

Good luck everyone !


----------



## Kiwi_04 (Aug 26, 2018)

Noooo! My picture is 4.9 megapixles!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 26, 2018)

This is last year's information.


----------

